# goodbye my forever friend



## Deucemoi (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## applecruncher (Jan 15, 2018)

aaawww so pretty.  At peace now.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 15, 2018)

Deucemoi, 

I can truly empathize with you, I am so sorry for your loss.  I also lost my 15 year old cat this past Feb 7, 2017 and my (almost) 14 yr old Beagle has been diagnosed with liver cancer.

Time does lessen the pain, but we never forget our precious fur-legged friends.:love_heart:


----------



## Mizzkitt (Jan 15, 2018)

Deucemoi, memories will live forever in your mind and in your heart. My condolences.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 15, 2018)

Such a pretty cat and wonderful tribute. I think of mine often. They are always in our hearts.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm so sorry . Mt heart breaks for you.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2018)

I am so sorry. It's so hard to say goodbye.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2018)

Touching poem Deucemoi, my condolences.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  What a beautiful cat!


----------



## Lara (Jan 28, 2018)

While your cat has become a memory, the memory has become a treasure. Thinking of you :rose:

Your poem is beautiful.


----------

